# 20 Dump



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

So the other day I found this dump in the woods. On the way out there. [attachment=DSC05918 (800x600) (640x480).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Old tree-house I found while walking out to the dump. [attachment=DSC05919 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

After a long haul, I got to the dump. There's two parts to this dump. There's the old part, which has already been dug by somebody else. And then there's the newer part, which hasn't been dug. On the top it's 1940s, but as you dig deeper, you get down to the 20s. This part hasn't been dug before. [attachment=DSC05921 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Lots of jars in this dump. [attachment=DSC05922 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Compass I found while digging. [attachment=DSC05923 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Stuff I brought back today. [attachment=DSC05924 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Some close ups. [attachment=DSC05926 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Green mountain. [attachment=DSC05929 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like a pretty good haul. What are the embossed med bottles? Are any of the jars rare ones?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Found two of these real small Atlas jars. [attachment=DSC05928 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Lots of these small ball Jars. [attachment=DSC05930 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 17, 2014)

Is that Green Mountain a pint or half-pint?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Never seen this one before. Anybody know anything about my finds? Are any of them tough? I can post more closeups if needed. Thanks, Ryan. [attachment=DSC05931 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Michael, I got a Frasier, Burnett's, the one little brown one that I posed the close up of, a Dr. SA Tuttle, two E. Hartshorn & Sons, and a few blanks.


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 17, 2014)

Leotrics are common. $6-8. The Atlas and Ball jars about half that. If that Green Mountain is a pint, about $10. If it's a half pint, RB10 says $200-$250.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

It's a half pint.[]


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 17, 2014)

Great day digging for you!


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the info man. Here is a close up of the compass. [attachment=DSC05933 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## logueb (Oct 17, 2014)

A good day at that dump.  I have always loved the canning jars. The older part of the dump may still hold some good finds.  I have found areas in dumps  that were missed by earlier diggers.  Is that an amber poison on the table?  Some of the other meds appear to be embossed also.  There are rust removers that will help the cone beer.  Good luck on your next outing.  Buster


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

"Is that an amber poison on the table?" Which One?


----------



## logueb (Oct 17, 2014)

Far left. half hidden by med.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

It's a FRASIER. I'm assuming a medicine bottle?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2014)

Ryan, looks like some color left on the 2 j-spout cone tops. These date to around 1940-41. Save these for me along with those other ones & let me know how much money I should send you for them? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Leon, those two are Old Toppers. One has a couple of rust holes. I have to grab them next trip because I couldn't carry anything else. I was able to bring one unknown back. I'll send them to you if you can reimburse me for shipping.


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey Leon,   Are those cans able to be recovered? Usually, here in Florida, there is little left of them. But if one were to find some with a little paint showing through the rust, what can be done to clean it up?


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2014)

Bottles r LEET said:
			
		

> Leon, those two are Old Toppers. One has a couple of rust holes. I have to grab them next trip because I couldn't carry anything else. I was able to bring one unknown back. I'll send them to you if you can reimburse me for shipping.



Old Toppers are extremely common. Wonder what the unknown one is? I'll reimburse shipping. Think I still owe you $30 from before don't I?  LEON.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't worry about it. I'm not trying to get rich. Should I bring the two cans back? There were also a couple of the flat top green Krueger cans.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 17, 2014)

Just realized this thread is called 20 Dump. It's supposed to say '20s Dump.'


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 17, 2014)

Bring all the cans back you can find, if they are mid 30's-early 40's could be something good in there. The 30's flat tops usually got 1 big can opener hole, a good sign. 2 small opener holes usually from the 50's & not so good of a sign. But never know. The north east produced some really rare cans. If you can find me a KENT ALE  I'll pay big bucks for that one, ect. LEON.   P.S. Pic of Kent below, not my pic or can, borrowed it.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 21, 2014)

Will do Leon. Does anybody know anything about the compass?


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 21, 2014)

I can't read the maker's identifier. Looks like BA[something] & Co. Made in France. Can you show some more detail. Looks like a pretty good quality piece. Is it at all accurate?


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Oct 21, 2014)

Baltman & Co. Made in France. Needle spins, bu I don't think it is accurate. [attachment=DSC05936 (800x600).jpg]


----------



## MichaelFla (Oct 21, 2014)

B. Altman & Co was a department store that was founded in 1865 and lasted until 1990. While more information about your compass can be found, I don't have the means to narrow it down any further. This might be a good place to start.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Oct 21, 2014)

Great finds !Really like the compass .


----------



## saratogadriver (Oct 22, 2014)

Bottles r LEET said:
			
		

> Some close ups. [attachImg]https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/download.axd?file=0;664355&where=message&f=DSC05926 (800x600).jpg[/attachImg]



Henry, Johnson and Lord were one of the biggest proprietors of medicines in VT.  I've not seen that bottle before.   Am I right though that the lip is chipped?    I might have some interest nonetheless.  My Mom collects VT meds. Jim G


----------



## sunrunner (Oct 22, 2014)

nice stuff. I lived in N.H for a couple of years . Found great dumps in Portsmouth , Hampton , and sea brook . good digging.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Oct 22, 2014)

Some great jars you dug , those midgets can get pricey too.The green mtn . is a good one.


----------

